# ForJazz



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Are you allowed to ask a certain person to fill a sig request for you?


If so....

Julie do you think you could make me a sig with a couple of pictures of Satan? You can choose the pictures. I'd like it to be all dreamy like...here are some examples of what I like:

I really like the Dylan Sig you made but I can't find it.

(Very Dreamy)









(I'm not sure if you made this one but I like the clean/crisp look of it.)









Colors I'm thinking are blues
Text: Satan

Thanks doll


If it's not allowed then I'm sorry!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm flattered that you thought of me. However, I had a request thread, and I asked to have it closed because I have about 8 or 9 requests to do yet that I am just not getting to. If I finish those, then I would be happy to make you something. But that will honestly not be anytime soon, so I think it might be best for you to ask someone else. And maybe in the future, send a PM instead of making a thread. I might not have seen this.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Been that ForJazz stated this:


> so I think it might be best for you to ask someone else


I'll make you on if you want.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow you're fast -- you jumped on that in four minutes. lol

reeeka -- here is a link to the sticky at the top of this thread. http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20205

PS -- yes I did make that graphic of peanut and figaro. And the reason that is so clean and crisp is because the original photos were clean and crisp. They were HQ, and it's much easier to make a good graphic with HQ pics.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Wow you're fast -- you jumped on that in four minutes. lol
> 
> reeeka -- here is a link to the sticky at the top of this thread. http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20205
> 
> PS -- yes I did make that graphic of peanut and figaro. And the reason that is so clean and crisp is because the original photos were clean and crisp. They were HQ, and it's much easier to make a good graphic with HQ pics.


whoa im tired and that's complicated lmao 

thanks though!

Yeah I figured it was because of the picture quality.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> I'm flattered that you thought of me. However, I had a request thread, and I asked to have it closed because I have about 8 or 9 requests to do yet that I am just not getting to. If I finish those, then I would be happy to make you something. But that will honestly not be anytime soon, so I think it might be best for you to ask someone else. And maybe in the future, send a PM instead of making a thread. I might not have seen this.


You're very good at what you do. That's fine, I understand. I take requests over at deadjournal and it's very hard to keep up with alot. I'm not as good as you but you can look at my stuff here: http://photobucket.com/albums/v226/reeeekaexamples/

You don't have too If you don't want too...or you can whenever you have extra time. Im in no rush.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

catlover_2004 said:


> Been that ForJazz stated this:
> 
> 
> > so I think it might be best for you to ask someone else
> ...


No but thanks anyway. I can wait or I'll make it on my own. I appreciate it though.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Wow you're fast -- you jumped on that in four minutes. lol


 :lol: 

Ok no problem!  I'd wait, too. ForJazz makes great graphics!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

reeeka, I looked at your site and I really enjoyed it. It's full of celebrities, and that is by FAR what I enjoy doing. My site is full of them if you ever look. I noticed you have some Britney -- and I have a ton of her. She was definitely my most requested. And since she is like, the most photographed person ever, she has so many HQ photos out there that are so fun to work with. I haven't looked for any recently -- I'd love to exchange with you sometime. I love Natalie Portman too.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Here's Dylans one below... or did you mean his kitten one?

If so my avatar is still the original one and the signature I had was very similar. Can't remember where I uploaded it to tho


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

catlover_2004 said:


> Ok no problem!  I'd wait, too. ForJazz makes great graphics!


Yeah she's got at what she does.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> reeeka, I looked at your site and I really enjoyed it. It's full of celebrities, and that is by FAR what I enjoy doing. My site is full of them if you ever look. I noticed you have some Britney -- and I have a ton of her. She was definitely my most requested. And since she is like, the most photographed person ever, she has so many HQ photos out there that are so fun to work with. I haven't looked for any recently -- I'd love to exchange with you sometime. I love Natalie Portman too.


I'm glad you liked it. Yeah when I take requests on Deadjournal most people want celebrities...sometimes themselves but most of the time it's other people. I haven't had alot of requests for Britney, when I'm bored I just do stuff and have a free for all where if people like it then they can take it.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

DylansMummy said:


> Here's Dylans one below... or did you mean his kitten one?
> 
> If so my avatar is still the original one and the signature I had was very similar. Can't remember where I uploaded it to tho


That's the one! I love it...it's so beautiful. I need to get clearer pictures of Satan. My camera sucked the batteries dead and I just put them in there last week but it sucked them like in one day. :roll: 

He's a gorgeous cat


----------

